# Tools for sale



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

my buddy is selling a PC sander ($300) and a king taper($500) and I am selling a TT extendable box handle ($150) and 3" easy roll angle head($175). I might also sell my 10" and 12" TT boxes if I can can get my buddies columbia's


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> my buddy is selling a PC sander ($300) and a king taper($500) and I am selling a TT extendable box handle ($150) and 3" easy roll angle head($175). I might also sell my 10" and 12" TT boxes if I can can get my buddies columbia's


Wanna give me a good deal for everythin? :yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Why are you selling - I hear things are hoppin out in Saskabush


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wanna give me a good deal for everythin? :yes:


That is a pretty good deal like half price



Mudshark said:


> Why are you selling - I hear things are hoppin out in Saskabush


Yeah things are great out here I'm just selling the TT stuff cause I have Columbia versions of both and buddy is moving on to something else and I want some of his Columbia stuff (10" fatboy, 8" angle box and a 3.5" head)


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya but half price for tools that are half of what columbia tools are!
That's still full price to me :laughing:
I just figured if you were in a jam i'd take them off your hands for cheap. 
I really absolutely don't need them. I already have more tools than I know what to do with. Just checking.


----------

